# come take my hand and walk with me



## Loriann874

Can someone please translate "come take my hand and walk with me" into polish please.


----------



## dreamlike

"Chwyć mnie za rękę i pójdź ze mną" It sounds a tad romantic, some context wouldn't go amiss


----------



## Loriann874

Thank you so much!


----------



## dreamlike

Is it a man asking a woman to take his hand and enjoy a stroll in the sunshine with him?


----------



## LilianaB

Weź mnie za rękę i chodź ze mna. My version.


----------



## Thomas1

If you don't care much for a poetic effect, Liliana's version sounds more like something we may usually say in a similar context. One thing, it's 'Weź mnie za rękę i chodź ze mną.'.


----------



## Ben Jamin

dreamlike said:


> "Chwyć mnie za rękę i pójdź ze mną" It sounds a tad romantic, some context wouldn't go amiss



‘Chwytać’ means to catch or grip, and I would use the word only when in danger of falling down, definitely not in the context of a romantic date.


----------



## dreamlike

Your idiolect might differ from that of other people, Ben Jamin. "Chwyć mnie za rękę" is just fine in this context, try googling it.


----------



## LilianaB

Ben Jamin and I are probably used to good old Polish. Old as in 20, 30 year old not Old Polish, just to make sure.


----------



## dreamlike

And saying "chwyć mnie za rękę" disqualifies me as using good Polish? Try looking it up in The National Corpus of Polish. Not only is this phrase acceptable, but it's perfect, decent Polish.


----------



## LilianaB

As speaking good *old* Polish, yes. Good old does not necessarily mean good.


----------



## dreamlike

"*Weź* mnie za rękę" i "*złap* mnie za rękę", which are the other possibilities here, can hardly be regarded as "old" Polish. In fact, they're not nearly as good as "chwyć mnie za rękę" in this regard.


----------



## LilianaB

Dreamlike, I did not mean really outdated Polish. My grandfather would have said: Jasnie Pani pozwoli, wesprze sie na moim ramieniu i przejdziemy sie po ogrodzie.


----------



## dreamlike

LilianaB said:


> Dreamlie, I did not mean really outdated Polish. My grandfather would have said: Jasnie Pani pozwoli i wesprze sie na moim ramieniu i przejdziemy sie po ogrodzie.



What does that have to do with the phrase under discussion?  Perhaps you wanted us to know about your appeal for old Polish, which you share with Ben Jamin, but speaking of old Polish - *chwyć mnie za rękę* certainly qualifies as such, fits the context (which we really don't know much about as OP didn't make the effort to give it to us) and Ben Jamin dismissed my suggestion as wrong. So much for Old Polish.


----------



## LilianaB

I think quite young people in Poland may concentrate more on English than on Polish,  this is why their English becomes more idiomatic than their Polish. This is  general observation. OT.


----------



## Ben Jamin

dreamlike said:


> Your idiolect might differ from that of other people, Ben Jamin. "Chwyć mnie za rękę" is just fine in this context, try googling it.



It is not correct to call it idiolect. Idiolect means a language used only by one person. There are many people that would not use the word “chwyć” in your meaning.


----------



## dreamlike

Would you be so kind as to stop picking at me? I'm well familiar with the definition of _idiolect. _As for know I know of one person who has reservations about using "chwyć" in this context, it's you. Therefore I have every right to call it "idiolect".


----------



## Ben Jamin

dreamlike said:


> Would you be so kind as to stop picking at me? I'm well familiar with the definition of _idiolect. _As for know I know of one person who has reservations about using "chwyć" in this context, it's you. Therefore I have every right to call it "idiolect".



Your use of idiolect was stigmatizing me as “a strange, lonely man with strange ideas of the Polish language”. So who is picking on whom? Besides, you do not *know* me, and you did not ask many enough people to make any statistics about the usage. Your usage is not my usage, and you should respect this.


----------



## LilianaB

I find Ben Jamin's language absolutely natural.


----------



## dreamlike

Ben Jamin said:
			
		

> Your use of idiolect was stigmatizing me as “a strange, lonely man with  strange ideas of the Polish language”. So who is picking on whom?  Besides, you do not *know* me, and you did not ask many enough  people to make any statistics about the usage. Your usage is not my  usage, and you should respect this.



That's an overinterpretation. I didn't intend to stigmatize you as anyone, and certainly not as "strange, lonely man" (what would gave you this idea?). Quite the contrary, I respect your extensive knowledge of languages, and I find your grasp of Polish impeccable. However, I'm inclined to disagree with you on "Chwytać za rękę". I find it perfectly fine in this context, and even adding to the romance of the whole situation. As regards respecting your usage, I do respect it. It is you who dismissed my suggestion as wrong, just because you wouldn't use it yourself.



			
				LilianaB said:
			
		

> I find Ben Jamin's language absolutely natural.



Did I claim the opposite in any of my posts?


----------



## LilianaB

Going back to my really old version, this would have been the translation of the phrase for a movie from the 20's-30's of last century, in certain circles, let alone the garden.


----------



## majlo

"Chwyć mnie za rękę" is much better in this context (romantic) than, for example, "złap mnie za rękę", in my opinion.

Dreamlike, take a rest. It's a lost cause.


----------



## dreamlike

That makes two of us.  Anyone else willing to have a say on this? 

As for "a lost cause".. yeah, I all but given up hope of getting my point across.


----------



## Ben Jamin

dreamlike said:


> That's an overinterpretation. I didn't intend to stigmatize you as anyone, and certainly not as "strange, lonely man" (what would gave you this idea?). Quite the contrary, I respect your extensive knowledge of languages, and I find your grasp of Polish impeccable. However, I'm inclined to disagree with you on "Chwytać za rękę". I find it perfectly fine in this context, and even adding to the romance of the whole situation. As regards respecting your usage, I do respect it. It is you who dismissed my suggestion as wrong, just because you wouldn't use it yourself. QUOTE]
> 
> It’s possible that I overinterpreted your post, but I could not accept classifying my usage, based on decades of both conversations in Polish and reading a considerable number of books as limited to myself, or even to a small bunch of users. As long as my generation has not passed the line of extinction, there are still many of us enough to be reckoned with. I consider your usage as belonging to a new generation, but I only say “I would not say so”, nothing more.
> By the way, thanks for compliments. I appreciate your politeness.


----------



## dreamlike

As it turns out, reading a book, one would be more likely to run across "Weź mnie za rękę" (38 results in Google Books) than "Chwyć mnie za rękę" (4 results in Google Books), however poetic and bookish the latter may seem. To be quite frank, it comes as great surprise to me, I expected "chwyć mnie za rękę" to be overwhelmingly more popular.

As regards the compliments, I always pay people compliments when they deserve to receive them


----------



## kknd

i just guess it is that because _chwycić_ and _wziąć_ aren't the same: better compare in google books phrases _chwyć mnie_ and _weź mnie_.


----------



## dreamlike

_Chwyć_ and _wziąć_ may differ, but "Chwyć mnie za rękę" and "weź mnie za rękę" are one and the same.


----------

